# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn

## MINHAT

Xin phép ad cho em mở thêm topic này,với hy vọng bác nào có thành ý thì góp 1 tay để diễn đàn của chúng ta ngày càng phát triển ạ.

Có nhiều bác nói là qua diễn đàn học được nhiều thứ,mở rộng kiến thức và có nhiều bác cũng mua bán thông qua diễn đàn. Vậy taị sao ta ko góp 1 cái gì đó cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển hơn.

Và em cũng xin khởi động cho topic này là cái hộp nhựa Renishow ,những thứ bên trong mời các bác xem hình nha
Giá khởi điểm 500k bước giá bội của 50k . Thời gian đấu giá kết thúc 22h00 chủ nhật tuần này nha
100% tiền đấu giá bác nào trúng thì chuyển cho Admin luôn nha
Mời các bác xem ảnh

----------

anhcos, huanpt, lehoongf, thanhhaitdt

----------


## Tuấn

Bóc tem phát, bước 50 thì em theo 550k  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Ôi yêu mấy cái đầu hồng hồng quá, theo bác Tuấn 600k.

----------


## MINHAT

> Ôi yêu mấy cái đầu hồng hồng quá, theo bác Tuấn 600k.


Hehe có tổng cộng 6 viên 1 viên bé tẹo nằm trên cây dài nhất

----------


## CKD

650K
Bác nào trung thầu thì.. chia cho em một cây với, cây vừa vừa, có ren M4 á  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

Em theo 700k ai trúng thầu nhường em 1 cây kim nhé

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Các bác đấu đá vui quá cho add tham gia với 730k nhé bác nào trúng nhượng lại cho 1 cây nhé, cây nao cũng được.

----------


## giaock

Em xin đấu  giá 800k . ( em có cái đầu pt50  dùng đo tâm mà bị gẫy kim đo bác nào hốt đc nhường lại em một kim nha. Hihihi hoặc hốt của em về cho đủ bộ)

----------


## cuongmay

haiz bác lại khống chế bước giá rồi ,thế này thì lợi cho mấy bác núp lùm thiệt cho mấy bác tích cực . thôi em lặn đây chủ nhật em ngoi lên .
bác nào trúng nhượng lại cho 1 cây nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Một hộp có 6 cái đầu mà bác nào cũng xin một đầu vậy người trúng giải sẽ còn lại cái hộp với mớ mút xốp ợ. :-).

----------


## mactech

Em 1000k cho chẵn. Mấy cái cục hồng ngọc đeo không thôi đã đáng rồi

----------


## Mr.L

1050K
Đu theo cho có tụ

----------


## Nam CNC

em đẩy lên 1100K .... cho mấy ông núp lùm xanh mặt chơi , em thì chưa đủ trình set 3 D nhưng mua về lấy hột làm cà rá tặng vợ , em thì chả nhường hay nhượng lại cho cha nào , tự thân lo đi ,em biết giá mấy em này , em thích em chơi tới. hehehe.

----------


## ktshung

> em đẩy lên 1100K .... cho mấy ông núp lùm xanh mặt chơi , em thì chưa đủ trình set 3 D nhưng mua về lấy hột làm cà rá tặng vợ , em thì chả nhường hay nhượng lại cho cha nào , tự thân lo đi ,em biết giá mấy em này , em thích em chơi tới. hehehe.


NamCNC mà ghê à? em len 1150k

----------


## manipul

Em lên 1200k
SDT 0935047366

----------


## MINHAT

Tình trạng là mới luṃ thêm 2 cục còn sót lại nên có tổng đầu dò là 3 cái . uṕ lên cho nó nóng

----------


## Nam CNC

1250k......cho tới luôn

----------


## chetaocnc

Em theo 1300k chơi tới luôn kaka

----------


## Mr.L

1350K
ta thích thì ta nhích thôi

----------


## hoahong102

cho hỏi xíu là đầu dò báo đèn hay âm thanh, cán đầu do phi bao nhiêu

----------


## Nam CNC

1400K    up tiếp

----------


## chetaocnc

dự tính sẽ chơi khô máu nên lên 1450k :Big Grin:

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Phóng lao rồi theo luôn 1500k đú với các bác cho nóng

----------


## Danang cncrouter

1500k luôn ko suy nghĩ

----------


## Nam CNC

1550K đều bước .... em quyết lôi mấy con ma xó rình mồi xuất hiện

----------


## Tuấn

> 1550K đều bước .... em quyết lôi mấy con ma xó rình mồi xuất hiện


Không được gọi các bạn là ma chứ, min bem chít giờ :P em theo 1600k

----------


## Nam CNC

em chơi mạnh quá hen .... em thì em thích sở hữu đồ ngon , trúng 1 phát xé lẻ ra bán cũng ngon còn không thì em thích đi nhậu dịp lễ nhiều nhiều món ngon.

Không biết luật có cho bid liên tiếp và nhảy cóc theo bước bid không chớ , chứ em hỏi chủ thớt thông tin rồi .

EM mạnh dạn bid 1 phát 3000K

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> em chơi mạnh quá hen .... em thì em thích sở hữu đồ ngon , trúng 1 phát xé lẻ ra bán cũng ngon còn không thì em thích đi nhậu dịp lễ nhiều nhiều món ngon.
> 
> Không biết luật có cho bid liên tiếp và nhảy cóc theo bước bid không chớ , chứ em hỏi chủ thớt thông tin rồi .
> 
> EM mạnh dạn bid 1 phát 3000K



Thui! Thấy b Nam máu lửa hừng hực thế kia thì thua luôn rồi, chờ b ôm về năn nỉ để lại cho 1 cây kỷ niệm vậy.

----------


## Tuấn

Ghét cái  mẹt lão Nam CNC mà chưa biết cái này nó dùng thế nào nên để lão í oai oách tẹo.

Các bác cho em hỏi chút về cái này ạ, nó dùng thế nào ạ ? em mới dùng con đo cạnh của tàu, loại có cái bóng đèn ở thân ấy ạ, khi chạm vào phôi thì cái đèn nó sáng.

Còn con này không thấy dây dợ gì cả, cũng chưa nhìn thấy cái bóng đèn nào, vậy dùng nó ntn ạ ? có cần lắp chuôi cho nó để gắn vào spin không ạ ?

Em củm ơn

----------


## chetaocnc

Từ từ chơi thôi em vẫn chưa bỏ cuộc mà bác Nam phạm luật rồi hố hố

----------


## Nam CNC

ơ thì phạm luật thì em cứ tiếp tục ờ mức 1550K .... mời các bạn tiếp bước giá thôi

----------


## chetaocnc

em lại chơi tiếp nhé 1600k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mình không biết dùng làm gì. Thấy đẹp ráng đu theo ( lấy ruby tặng bà xa làm bông tai )

Mua 1650k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Các bác đấu đá vui quá cho add tham gia với 730k nhé bác nào trúng nhượng lại cho 1 cây nhé, cây nao cũng được.


Nếu theo bước giá 50k thì mình thấy sai từ khúc này.

-----""""----""""----

Không biết dùng là gì . Thấy đẹp nên mua ( tặng bà xã làm bông tai )

Theo 750k

----------


## Nam CNC

mệt mấy cha quá

bước giá 50K chớ có nói mỗi lần là một bước đâu , muốn bước nhiêu là bước miễn tỉ lệ bước giá thôi, mấy ông mà bước cà nhích như vậy chắc diễn đàn chả được bao nhiêu để nhậu..... Bung lụa đê.


Nhờ bác admin lên tiếng 1 phát cho anh em xung máu , chứ em xung mà mấy bác cứ làm cho em xìu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> mệt mấy cha quá
> 
> bước giá 50K chớ có nói mỗi lần là một bước đâu , muốn bước nhiêu là bước miễn tỉ lệ bước giá thôi, mấy ông mà bước cà nhích như vậy chắc diễn đàn chả được bao nhiêu để nhậu..... Bung lụa đê.
> 
> 
> Nhờ bác admin lên tiếng 1 phát cho anh em xung máu , chứ em xung mà mấy bác cứ làm cho em xìu.


Tại mình sợ đấu tới khúc cuối phân tới phân lui khúc đó thắng lúc đó cũng bung không được.
Bác nói vậy .
Em làm phát 3,5 triệu

( không biết nó dùng cho việc gì ,muốn lấy làm bông tai thiệt.)

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho.... đại gia mới nổi...

----------


## MINHAT

Sorry các bác ý em là bôị của 50k tại em ghi ko rõ vì nghĩ đã đấu giá rồi thì bao nhiêu cũng được miễn là bội của 50 là ok rồi ,mà cũng chỉ là ủng hộ diễn đàn của chúng ta mà thôi. Chứ nhich́ 1 lần 50k thì sẽ có nhiều bác núp lùm thì đâu còn gì là hấp dẫn ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vậy bác Mihat sửa lại chổ bước giá đi

----------


## Nam CNC

lẹ lên chớ mai là thứ 7 rồi


nếu ok thì em 3550K hehehe , 2 chiếc cà rá , 2 cái bông tai , thêm cái khuyên lổ mũi nữa vợ em rất khoái đây

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lên thêm tí 3650K

----------


## chetaocnc

Nỗi lòng của em nè bữa mua 2 cái đầu của minhnhat k có kim nên em ráng đu dây theo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sẵn test cái máy tiện mini.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lên 3,7 triệu cho nó chẵn tiền

----------


## MINHAT

> Lên 3,7 triệu cho nó chẵn tiền


Đaị ca nay chơi lớn nha

----------


## inhainha

Bác Hải quăng lựu đạn dữ quá, anh em chạy hết trơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA  3750K nè , chắc 2 anh em mình quăng bom

----------


## Totdo

Hóng xem anh nào dích bom nổ banh xác .

----------


## Nam CNC

ộng này , dính bom hay không rồi biết , chịu khó google ebay đi, hàng ngon trước mắt đó  , cái ông BT 50 đầu dò gãy cán dò hồng ngọc , tui trúng đấu giá đi rồi ông biết tui bán 1 que dò nhiều xèng à hehehe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cho chẵn 4 triệu nhe

----------


## Mechanic

Cón sớm mà giá đã xuất hiện nhiều dân chơi rồi !! Chổ nào cho thường dân chung vui đây !!!

----------


## Mechanical

Còn sớm mà đã xuất hiện nhiều cao thủ, còn chỗ nào cho thường dân tham gia không !!!

----------


## truongkiet

> ộng này , dính bom hay không rồi biết , chịu khó google ebay đi, hàng ngon trước mắt đó  , cái ông BT 50 đầu dò gãy cán dò hồng ngọc , tui trúng đấu giá đi rồi ông biết tui bán 1 que dò nhiều xèng à hehehe.


đại ca Nam máu quá

----------


## MINHAT

> đại ca Nam máu quá


Máu là đúng rồi,chỉ có những người từng xài,từng mua mới biết giá trị nó ntn thui

----------


## giaock

Đai ca mam chơi quá  em vẫn theo dõi nhưng ko dám nhẩy vào sợ vỡ mồm  hêhê .... Chắc đầu pt50 lại để chờ dịp sau chứ ko mua nổi một que của đại ca rùi..

----------


## Nam CNC

em không biết sao chứ , thôi em cũng nói thẳng luôn giờ tìm cây que đầu bi hồng ngọc ebay rẻ rẻ 80USD , có anh em quen từng mua tao bao thì cũng tầm 1.6 tr về VN , còn tìm hàng rơi rớt ngoài bãi như trúng số  , chịu chơi mua cây que dính luôn cái đầu dò trên cái cán BT50 thì giá ai cũng đoán được tiền triệu trở lên..... nói chung thì căng lắm à nha hehehe.


8H20 thôi , kinh phí món này em dành cho nó cũng tới đỉnh rồi , chờ phút chót phán thêm 1 phát nữa cầu may nếu nó còn lòng vong quanh cái này hehehe , chơi tốc độ chớ không chơi bom nữa, ông Hải đợi đó đê

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tại đến 21h hạn chế sử dụng internet rồi.

Muốn mua.
Em lên luôn 4,5 triệu

----------

Nam CNC, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

tui bỏ cuộc ..... làm quá mạng , mua đê mai mốt qua nhà năn nỉ ôm 1 cây về.

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Kinh quá né xa xa chứ lại gần dính đạn bể đầu. Chúc mừng ng chiến thắng.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Tại đến 21h hạn chế sử dụng internet rồi.
> 
> Muốn mua.
> Em lên luôn 4,5 triệu


bác nhường cho em 1 cái đầu nhé bữa lấy 2 cái dầu của bác minhnhat mà k có kim khi có bác ấy lại quên em mất tiu hic

----------


## CKD

21h5x rồi.
Đại ca thắng xong chi lô bán lại cho anh em với  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Chia thì chia giá chót 5 triệu

----------


## CKD

Kết thúc roài, có phân lô bán nền thì mật thư em nhé  :Smile: .
Vẫn ham hố  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

em đăng kí 1 cây anh ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khi nào hàng về trong tay rồi tính nhe.
Mình chỉ cần 1 cặp.

Em chuyển luôn admin đó nhe bác MiHat

----------

chetaocnc, emptyhb, solero

----------


## chetaocnc

> Khi nào hàng về trong tay rồi tính nhe.
> Mình chỉ cần 1 cặp.
> 
> Em chuyển luôn admin đó nhe bác MiHat


ok vậy em đăng kí 1 cây thanks trước :Big Grin:

----------


## MINHAT

> Khi nào hàng về trong tay rồi tính nhe.
> Mình chỉ cần 1 cặp.
> 
> Em chuyển luôn admin đó nhe bác MiHat


Ok anh. Mai có qua alo em .nếu sớm em qua anh Nam rồi giao anh luôn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CNC PRO

Đã nhận sự ủng hộ của bạn thanhhaidt 5M vnd.
Thay mặt diễn đàn cảm ơn tấm lòng của các bạn. Nhất là MINHAT & thanhhaidt.

Thanks!

----------

anhcos, Diyodira

----------


## mylove299

Chắc em cũng bỏ nghề theo học nghề bác Hải làm giàu thui, đại "da" quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đã nhận hàng từ MIHAT.

----------

